# Kiss-Cut Transfer Paper - Is it any Good?



## Wardster00 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am thinking of starting a T-Shirt Printing business and heat press transfres appeal to me as I can design the t-shirts on my computer and print them onto a t-shirt.

I do not want to use sublimation as it doesn't look to great and limits the colours of the t-shirts. I am trying to avoid buying a plotter to keep the capital down and read about a transfer paper called Kiss-Cut that does not leave the outline around the design.

Is this paper any good? If not what would be the best course of action, to print t-shirts with a heat press with minimum outlay?

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

According to KissCut...an email they sent me...They do not have a US distributor and the paper is not yet really ready..the pics on their site are made using foil imprints. I dont see them in US before end of the year..if then...you can contact them and get a sample kit for $399....Needless to say I passed


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Wardster00 said:


> I am thinking of starting a T-Shirt Printing business and heat press transfres appeal to me as I can design the t-shirts on my computer and print them onto a t-shirt.
> 
> I do not want to use sublimation as it doesn't look to great and limits the colours of the t-shirts. I am trying to avoid buying a plotter to keep the capital down and read about a transfer paper called Kiss-Cut that does not leave the outline around the design.
> 
> ...


Here is someones report about kisscut in this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p140257-post18.html

Luis


----------

